# Trade Steve Nash



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I say it's time fella's. Time to accept our chances of winning a championship are gone. What the Suns need to do, is trade Nash to a good team and see what they can get back in return, and give Nash a chance to continue to win a title with another team. Don't extend Grant Hill, let him retire. See if it's some how possible to get Shaq out of here. Then possibly package LB and Diaw for some picks and young talent. Axe D'Antoni, and bring it a coach that understands the game is played on both ends of the floor. 

Build around Amare with young picks, and a better coach. 

.....or.........

Keep this team, with Shaq having two years left. Nash having two years left (or was it three?) and bringing back Hill for another season. So we can win 50 games, and lose in the first round of the playoff again. Then watch everyone draft young talent, as we continue to waste time and get older and older until the LeBron's, Paul's, Deron's, Oden's are terrorizing the league and it's too late because Amare has past his prime and is nothing about terrible defense and a slick jumpshot. 

The emergence of the Hornets, the young Lakers, and possibly the Blazers next year, the Suns chances have all but evaporated. They aren't an elite team anymore. All the teams they would have to encounter, they could easily lose to. That's not something you can say about a championship caliber team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Seuss said:


> What the Suns need to do, is trade Nash... Grant Hill... LB and Diaw... Axe D'Antoni


You're going overboard. You do all that and that team won't be good for AT LEAST another 5 years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, I agree. But it's not gonna happen. 

Get ready, we're gonna be stuck in mediocrity for next 2 yrs. Nothing worse than that. Rather be a lottery team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TM said:


> You're going overboard. You do all that and that team won't be good for AT LEAST another 5 years.



And if we don't, our chances of winning a title don't come back for another 7-8 years. There is no good decision, just a slightly better idea.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I may be crazy in saying this, but I do think a Baron for Nash deal makes sense for both teams.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I may be crazy in saying this, but I do think a Baron for Nash deal makes sense for both teams.



That would be terrible on our part. We would need a point guard that can actually play more then 20 games.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

It would be nice if we can somehow trade and get to one of the top two spots in the draft and get Beasley or Rose, but I don't think we can do it without giving up Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> That would be terrible on our part. We would need a point guard that can actually play more then 20 games.


Last 2 seasons, he's played 145 games, and played in all 82 this season. Not to mention, the Suns training staff would do wonders for him. Baron would actually get a little more rest. If you think D'Antoni kills his starters, Baron played 39 Mins a game this season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Last 2 seasons, he's played 145 games, and played in all 82 this season. Not to mention, the Suns training staff would do wonders for him. Baron would actually get a little more rest. If you think D'Antoni kills his starters, Baron played 39 Mins a game this season.



If we traded Nash, it would be better to get draft picks. I just do not like Baron's game very much. He would kill Amare's development.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> If we traded Nash, it would be better to get draft picks. I just do not like Baron's game very much. He would kill Amare's development.



No one's going to give up any draft pick that's worth anything. You don't like his game? He actually takes it upon himself to attack the rim. He can be relentless. I think he'd adjust his game a bit in this system and Amare. He'd probably welcome to have someone over 6'8 to give it to that can do something, that isn't Biedrins. He can also actually guard the PGs of the West.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I say stick with Nash.

He is paid 12.25 million next year and we have a team option the following year at 13.125 million.

Maybe renegotiate the final year with the team option and have him retire here with an MLE or Veteran's contract that would give some flexibility.

Yes he will need to replaced at the PG position in the coming years, but who better to teach and coach a young up & comer than on of the best in the league over the past decade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I know he's not going anywhere, and they won't do anything, because they can't do much. As I said before, we're gonna be stuck in mediocrity for next 2 yrs


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Seuss said:


> And if we don't, our chances of winning a title don't come back for another 7-8 years. There is no good decision, just a slightly better idea.


But is trading basically everyone but Raja and Amare smart? You wouldn't even keep LB or Diaw? I know they have their problems, but IMO, that's not the best thing to do.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Realistically, Nash is going nowhere.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

TM said:


> But is trading basically everyone but Raja and Amare smart? You wouldn't even keep LB or Diaw? I know they have their problems, but IMO, that's not the best thing to do.



Depends what we can get for them. If it's nothing special, obviously we keep them. And I forget to mention getting rid of Bell. lol

As Joe said, nothing is going to happen. We're stuck with hopeless ambition.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

trade up and get Rose or Gordon


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wish we could get Bayless. 

Rose would be out of reach and I'm not sure if I like Gordon that much.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

not if your planning on trading your starting 5


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

trade nash to dallas


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

for kidd?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Naaaaah. Guess I'll be in the minority here since I'd rather see this team intact for next year to see what a full training camp and preseason will do for them as a whole with Shaq. And I'll go ahead and say that I think they'll still be among the West's elite next year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If you do blow things up, how long before Amare asks out?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you know that at #15, you're actually in a pretty good position to get a good player. i dont know why it's all gloom and doom.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ Nah, yeah I thought about, too. Still hope we can move up or something.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Davis for Nash is just terrible in every sense of the word. You think Baron plays better defense? By a very slim margin, which isn't saying much. If you're getting rid of D'Antoni, you may as well trade Nash(covered this in a different post), but you can do much better than Baron Davis. Build a team around Amare.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

TM said:


> trade up and get Rose or Gordon


:lol:

Anybody in position to get one of the super freshman are not going to trade down.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I think if you focus on Nash's weaknesses, then you can't not mention Amare's defensive liabilities when it comes to game play and trading. It goes hand in hand, neither is perfect, and neither is going anywhere in my opinion. 

I think Amare needs to continue his development, specifically to take the form of a TD-like player, at the least we need that kind of a defensive stalwart. Shaq is not, but he is better equipped than Marion, and I wish the KG-Marion deal worked out. Nash, well its late for his defensive development as such, but more appropriate methinks is a defensive 15mpg back-up PG that WILL actually be used and is reliable to stop our hemorrhage at PG.

^Both might be asking for too much. But there could be enough in this team to pull everything together if a coaching changes does occur. The same team will ultimately fizzle out, and this time with more conflict within the whole organisation. 

Tom Thibodeau, its always said how much this guy makes the Celtics defense work, please steal him from Boston and have him 2nd in charge as an assistant or even coach if D'Antoni's not around. Avery is also intriguing.

We resemble the Heat in their championship year in a way - we have old guys wanting that elusive ring, we have a Wade equivalent in Amare, and then role players. We saw what happened to this mixture in the Heat - they eventually won, then cannonballed down. Is this what we want? It may be the only path if we were to win a championship. You get the picture - with three old players, and 2-3 inconsistent/decent role players or what have you, we are volatile.

But I have faith left that we can reconfigure this team with minimal (3 or less) changes for next season. It starts with heart and greater determination and commitment to discipline.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare needs to develop a back to the basket game. He also needs to develop some defense. He needs to give up the 3pt shot and get back into the post and develop some of Shaq's post moves.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Amare needs to develop a back to the basket game. He also needs to develop some defense. He needs to give up the 3pt shot and get back into the post and develop some of Shaq's post moves.



Hard to develop a post game when you never get touches in the post.

He actually has a decent post game, but he hardly gets to use it.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Seuss said:


> That would be terrible on our part. We would need a point guard that can actually play more then 20 games.


baron played the full 82 games, the suns r just to old to compete in the west.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Amare needs to develop a back to the basket game. He also needs to develop some defense. He needs to give up the 3pt shot and get back into the post and develop some of Shaq's post moves.


Shaq's post moves? Gather the ball, turn very very slowly, push defender out of the way, and there you have it! Amare will certainly need more muscle to develop and master that move.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

what kind of offer would Toronto have to make to get Nash back in Canada? Only Bosh is off limits.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

You wouldn't want Nash to disrupt the younger players development there, the Raptors will come to eventually when they find another dominant big man up front - but their back court and sf seems set for a while.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

In the race for mediocrity, who’s ahead – Phoenix or Dallas? :raised_ey I think it will be interesting how both of these franchises deal with this…


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shaq's post moves? Gather the ball, turn very very slowly, push defender out of the way, and there you have it! Amare will certainly need more muscle to develop and master that move.


He had the quickest drop step of any big man I've seen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Miami's 1st Round pick for Amare? :whoknows:

I agree though, the team isn't gona win anything with Nash but realistically, he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Why trade Nash? he gets $11 millions next season, thats cheap considering the player he is. What we need is someone to replace grant hill(sorry), I love him, but we need a defensive beast at SF to cover nash weaknesses, pretty much like marion, but we need someone cheaper, he doesnt need to be great offensivelly... I believe we could trade LB to try and get someone like that, then we could draft a PG to come off the bench when nash is resting, and also develop him since we will need a new starting PG eventually.


----------

